# Help with identification of tree



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

my wife saw this picture in the internet. She wants to know what it is. I appreciate any help. 

Pete
Elsa, Tx


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

link to website?


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Azalea's possibly. They don't do well down here due to our
Soil.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*just a guess...*

a very large plumeria maybe


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

rhododendron


----------



## ottert (Apr 25, 2005)

Crepe mertle?


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.ask.com/pictures?o=0&l=dir&qsrc=167&q=rhododendron


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

PTH said:


> my wife saw this picture in the internet. She wants to know what it is. I appreciate any help.
> 
> Pete
> Elsa, Tx


Looks like rhododendron...a beautiful specimen. 




Neck-deep said:


> Azalea's possibly. They don't do well down here due to our
> Soil.


Depends on "where" is. Here, which is to say East Texas, they are spectacular and perform flawlessly.


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

its a rhodie won't grow in southern climates . the woods are full of them in the Pacific Northwest just beautiful june / july


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> Looks like rhododendron...a beautiful specimen.


Definitely a rhododendron. I enlarged the picture to verify the leaves.

They also grow wild in PA. Dad had a cabin in Cook's Forest & they must have been 20-30' tall there. Too bad it's not suitable for our climate, they are truly beautiful specimens.


----------

